# suche eine billige Lösung Touch Panel und SPS



## MRT (23 November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine billige Lösung für eine SPS mit 20 DI und 12 DO mit Touch Panel ca. 5"!

Weiß jemand was passendes?


----------



## Maxl (23 November 2006)

Ich könnte Dir 2 Lösungen Vorschlagen

1. Pro-Face GLC3000-Serie (6 - 15")
Sieh mal auf www.pro-face.de nach. Hab vor ein paar Tagen deren Einladung zur SPS/IPC/Drives erhalten, und da war die Rede von der neuen GLC3000-Serie. Ist ein herkömmliches Pro-Face Touch-Panel (6 - 15") mit integrierter SPS.
Preise oder so ähnlich kann ich Dir leider nicht nennen. Üblicherweise sind die Pro-Face Panels um ein paar Prozent billiger als vergleichbare von Siemens, mit integrierter SPS wirds sicher auch günstiger sein als eine C7.

Soweit mir bekannt ist, bietet Pro-Face auch winzig-Touch-Panels an (5") - ob es die aber mit SPS gibt weiß ich nicht.


2. B&R PowerPanel 200 Serie (6 - 15")
Hat eine extrem Leistungsfähige SPS integriert, IOs müssen jedoch dezentral angebunden werden. Ist daher wahrscheinlich zu teuer.
Alternativ: PP41 (kein Touch sondern Tasten) - evtl. auch die noch kleineren Varianten. Hat 16di/16do und CAN integriert. Zusätzliche EAs können direkt aufgebaut werden.


Tip: Messe in Nürnberg - da findest Du sicher was passendes.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## zotos (23 November 2006)

EXOR.de --> Touchpanel mit lokalen I/Os, Feldbusschnittstelle und CoDeSys SPS ;O)


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2006)

Farbe oder Monochrom? Falls letzteres:
Epis EMD-T325 oder ähnliches:
https://cms.epis-microcomputer.de/content/view/40/69/

Du brauchst zum Grundgerät noch eine oder mehrere entsprechende Erweiterungskarten um auf Deine Anzahl I/O's zu kommen.

Preislich relativ günstig. Die Geräte werden mit Codesys programmiert. Das Display kann vom SPS Programm aus pixelgenau beschrieben werden, eingebaute Oszilloskop- bzw. Trendfunktionen sind so machbar.


----------



## Markus (24 November 2006)

jupp epis wäre auch mein vorschlag gewesen.
die bieten übrigens ein kostenloses eintägiges seminar zum kennenlernen!


----------



## maxmax (24 November 2006)

Hallo,
sehe Dir mal auf der Messe Panasonic FP0 (SPS) + Display - zur Zeit läuft eine Aktion, Farbdisplay für 250€ (Display, geht auch angeblich mit Siemens).
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/pewde/de/html/750.php
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/pewde/de/html/402.php


----------



## vladi (24 November 2006)

*Panasonic*

Hi,
Panasonic FP0 und Touch's  GTxxx sind Spitze, und nicht so teuer.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## MRT (26 November 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für die vielen Antworten! Werd mir mal alle durchsehen!


----------



## seeba (26 November 2006)

vladi schrieb:


> Panasonic FP0 und Touch's  GTxxx sind Spitze, und nicht so teuer.


Mas sein, dass die Geräte toll sind, aber was nützen sie mir ohne den passenden Support.  Da hab ich ein Problem und werde nur auf Schulungen/Seminare/Lehrgänge verwiesen. Sowas hebt den Preisvorteil doch gleich wieder auf.


----------



## MSB (26 November 2006)

Also wenn es rein um Support geht,
führt bei den mir bekannten SPS-Herstellern (Siemens, Mitsubishi, Panasonic)
absolut kein Weg an Mitsubishi vorbei!
Bei Panasonic kenne ich einen, der auch diese ganzen Kauf-Bibliotheken (TB ...) bearbeitet,
da ist dann eigentlich Support auch relativ unproblematisch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxmax (27 November 2006)

@seeba


> Mag sein, dass die Geräte toll sind, aber was nützen sie mir ohne den passenden Support


Haben doch eine Hotline - 08024/648748, da wurde mir immer geholfen.


----------



## seeba (27 November 2006)

maxmax schrieb:


> @seeba
> 
> Haben doch eine Hotline - 08024/648748, da wurde mir immer geholfen.


Bei Bitverknüpfungen helfen die vielleicht auch noch.  Enschuldige, aber ich kann nichts Gutes an denen lassen.


----------



## vladi (27 November 2006)

*Panasonic*

Hi,
na ja, man soll ja auch keine Programmierkurse von der Hotline erwarten 
Wir haben auch anspruchsvolle Sachen mit FP0+WebServer+PC Anbindungen usw. gemacht, ich finde NAIS echt OK, vor allem über die
ASCII Protokole/RS232 kan man tolle Sachen mit einem PC machen. 
Hotline ist auch OK.
Und für kleinere, billige Anlagen passt so eine Lösung(FP0 + GT01)
für zusammen 500 Euro wirklich gut.

Wollte nur sagen... (es ist keine Werbung, bin objektiv).

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## zachal (30 Januar 2007)

Hallo, Leute wo bekomme ich das Pro-fase AGP-3000 7,5" günstig her. Oder verkauft hier einer?
Danke euch für die Hilfe.



Gruß

Zachal


----------



## Maxl (31 Januar 2007)

Entweder direkt bei einer Pro-Face Niederlassung (die sind quer über Deutschland verteilt, die österreichische Niederlassung ist in Hagenberg bei Linz)
Eine Übersicht solltest Du auf http://www.pro-face.de finden.

Alternativ lassen sich die Panel auch bei Zwischenhändlern beziehen. z.B. bei Schweiger oder Contra
http://www.schweiger-gmbh.com
http://www.contra.at

Gebrauchte Panels wirds wohl kaum geben, dafür ist die 3000er-Serie noch zu neu.

mfg
Maxl
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Question_mark (31 Januar 2007)

*Na toll, High-Tec bis zum Anschlag*

Hallo,



			
				vladi schrieb:
			
		

> über die ASCII Protokole/RS232 kan man tolle Sachen mit einem PC machen.



Ja, aber heute steht in meinem Kalender 2007, die tollen ASCII/RS232 hatten wir dann irgendwann ab 1982 oder so ...
Irgendwas verschlafen ??

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Kamikazee2 (28 November 2009)

*Panasonic*

Kann mich MaxMax nur anschließen habe mit dem Panasonic Support auch gar keine Probleme unter der Nummer wird einem immer schnell geholfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2009)

Kamikazee2 schrieb:


> Kann mich MaxMax nur anschließen habe mit dem Panasonic Support auch gar keine Probleme unter der Nummer wird einem immer schnell geholfen.


 
und auch dieses Thema ist seit über 2 jahren abgeschlossen, suche
doch mal etwas frisches...der Gerhard K hat heute Geburtstag, nimm
das und gratuliere einfach mal, dann bis du "up to date"...


----------



## Softi79 (20 Januar 2010)

*Lieber spät als nie*

Hi,

habe dir auch noch einen Anbieter.

www.IEF-Werner.de

Die Steuerungen sind einfach zu programmieren TP´s gibt es von 3,8" bis 15" 

Preise kann ich dir leider keine nenen.

Gruß Softi


----------

